# [SOLVED] A disk read error occured...



## Konstantinxy (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok here's my problem, sometimes after random periods of time my pc either freezes or i get a BSOD after which i have to restart it. In most cases i get the "A disk read error occured" message and windows won't boot. After leaving it for a little while and turning it back on or restarting the pc a couple of times i get the launch startup repair option which, after it finishes the PC boots normally. My question now is what could cause this error ? Is it software or hardware related ? And what can i do to try to fix it ?

My specs : 

Motherboard : ASUS M2N68-AM SE2
CPU : AMD Athlon II Quadcore x4 630 2,8GHz
Video Card : Sapphire Radeon HD6850 Vapor-X
Power Supply : Seasonic 750w
RAM: Kingston 3gb ddr2 800MHz 
Hard drive : 640 GB SATA II 7200 rpm , don't know the brand 

Thanks in advance and i hope i made this topic in the right subforum.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Sounds like a hard drive getting ready to fail or it may possibly have bad sectors that are causing the error.
First backup anything important. After your data is backed up run a diagnostics program fro whoever makes the drive. If you don't know use any program and it will tell you. 640GB is most likely a western digital drive.

In order to test the hard drive you can run one of the diagnostic programs below. The files, in ISO format, will need to be burned to a CD using a program that can burn CD image files.


Hitachi Drive Fitness Test
Downloads


Western Digital
WD Support / Downloads / Select Product
(choose your product and select Data Lifeguard Diagnostic)


Seagate
SeaTools | Seagate


----------



## Konstantinxy (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Ran the western digital one and got this : 

Test Option:*EXTENDED TEST
*Model Number:WDC WD6400AAKS-65A7B2
Unit Serial Number:WD-WCASYA708398
Firmware Number:01.03B01
Capacity:640.13 GB
SMART Status:Not Available
Test Result:*PASS
*Test Time:08:14:04, May 31, 2012


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Did you run the Windows based test or the one from a boot disc? It should matter but I prefer the one that runs outside of Windows.

Disc read error could also be related to the motherboard controller but that's not as common as just having a bad disk.


----------



## Konstantinxy (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

It was the windows based one, should i check it with the boot disc aswell ?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

It wouldn't hurt just to be sure.


----------



## Konstantinxy (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Got the same result as before


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

I'm not sure what to suggest at this point. Either the problem could be an intermittent failure of the drive or of the controller the drive is connected to.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*



Konstantinxy said:


> SMART Status:Not Available


Not available is a strange result for a WD drive.

Do have another Sata Data Cable to try?

That's where I would start since the drive passed the long test.


----------



## Konstantinxy (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*



Wrench97 said:


> Not available is a strange result for a WD drive.
> 
> Do have another Sata Data Cable to try?
> 
> That's where I would start since the drive passed the long test.


Unfortunately i don't have another SATA cable at the moment but i'll get a new one on monday and see if that changes anything. 

Also, not sure if it's relevant but i can see the SMART status information on SpeedFan.


----------



## Konstantinxy (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Is it possible that this could be software related ? Like a driver or windows getting messed up somehow ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Possible for the Driver for the Sata controller but not likely.
I would check the Capacitors on the motherboard first for any signs of domed tops, leakage, loose or missing cans> Badcaps.net - How To Identify
M2N boards have rep for many types of failures, but of course there are a lot out there.


----------



## Konstantinxy (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Motherboard looks ok, no caps missing, no leaks , no domed tops 

also replaced the SATA data cable and plugged the hdd into another sata slot on the motherboard. Any idea how to test if that helped seeing as the errors usually appeared at random times ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Not really since it seems random and was not able to be duplicated or showed up in the hard drive test. 
Best to use as normal and see if it happens.


----------



## Konstantinxy (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

Well the problem seems to be gone now, not a single crash or disk read error 

thanks a lot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear, thanks for letting us know


----------



## prakash l (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: A disk read error occured...*

hai u didn't get disk read error after replacing the sata cable ?????????


----------

